# Venomous from the US



## Austin236 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am in the process of acquiring my 1000 hours of training to get my venomous permit to keep privately. So I get to work with some really cool venomous snakes and I thought I would share a few pictures. Sorry for the bad cell phone quality pictures.

Monocle Cobra










Pigmy Rattlesnake





Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake





West African Gaboon Viper





Copperhead


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the rules and regs of the US, but you have to do training to be able to keep vens? That's fantastic 

Some very nice looking snakies there, that pygmy rattlesnake is so cute, I bet when it bites, it doesn't even have venom, it just kills you with an overdose of adorable!
Poor gaboon viper looks like someone stepped on its head.


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 21, 2012)

Niiice......doesn't the West African Gaboon Viper have the largest fangs? Very nice!


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 21, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I'm not familiar with the rules and regs of the US, but you have to do training to be able to keep vens? That's fantastic
> 
> Some very nice looking snakies there, that pygmy rattlesnake is so cute, I bet when it bites, it doesn't even have venom, it just kills you with an overdose of adorable!
> Poor gaboon viper looks like someone stepped on its head.



In my state they require 1000 hours of training with a current permit holder to get a permit to keep venomous at your home. The Pigmy's are actually the main reason I'm getting my permit. And yeah it does look like his head was stepped on haha!


Skelhorn said:


> Niiice......doesn't the West African Gaboon Viper have the largest fangs? Very nice!


Yes indeed it does, up to 55mm or 2 inches!


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah that pygmy rattle is so cute, it's just ridiculous. Kind of stupid that anyone in Aus can go out, pay their money and buy a Taipan the next day. At this point I am currently allowed to have a crocodile in my bath-tub, as many poisonous snakes as I like - but I need a test and a license to dive a car in case I hurt someone or myself. Really???


----------



## sharky (Dec 21, 2012)

Awwwww! The pygmy rattler is such a cutie-pie I would love to work with venomous snakes!!! They are so cool  But that's where the folks draw the line *sigh*....well until I'm legal age anyway :lol: My dad would love some vens in the house 

What vens are you looking at keeping Austin? If I was in the US I'd want a diamond back rattlesnake and a bush viper


----------



## butters (Dec 21, 2012)

That's only because you are in Victoria Xeaal. Not anyone in Australia can do that.

Most other states have stricter rules and only a couple allow the keeping of crocs.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 21, 2012)

thats awesome cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 21, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Yeah that pygmy rattle is so cute, it's just ridiculous. Kind of stupid that anyone in Aus can go out, pay their money and buy a Taipan the next day. At this point I am currently allowed to have a crocodile in my bath-tub, as many poisonous snakes as I like - but I need a test and a license to dive a car in case I hurt someone or myself. Really???


Yeah venomous snakes aren't exactly something to take lightly. I always say if your heart isn't jumping out of your throat every time you deal with a venomous animal then you shouldn't be dealing with them. It's when you get comfortable and complacent that you get bit. I totally agree 100% with the 1000hrs of experience for venomous, nobody should be able to just go out and buy a venomous snake.



sharkyy1o5 said:


> Awwwww! The pygmy rattler is such a cutie-pie I would love to work with venomous snakes!!! They are so cool  But that's where the folks draw the line *sigh*....well until I'm legal age anyway :lol: My dad would love some vens in the house
> 
> What vens are you looking at keeping Austin? If I was in the US I'd want a diamond back rattlesnake and a bush viper



Thanks! yeah I'd wait till your 18 that gives ya 4 more years of practice with hooks. I mainly want to keep Pigmy Rattlesnakes but I really want some Desert phase Death Adder's. I basically want small viper's, nothing I have to get too hands on with.




Nilesh said:


> thats awesome cool pics thanks for sharing


No problem, thanks for looking


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 23, 2012)

1000 hours is 25 weeks at 40 hours a week :shock:


----------



## starr9 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh I LOVE the West African Gaboon Viper!!!! I watched a show on them some time ago and fell madly in love with them!! Id love to see one!!! Congrats and a very amazing lot you have there!!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats it!!!!! im moving to the USA! i really love the Naja that soo cool.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 24, 2012)

They are really cool Austin. As much as I'd hate to be doing all those hours for a permit, in reality it's the right thing to ensure people have a clue to what they're getting themselves in for. The state of Victoria here is a little backward in that regard (and hopefully never proves to become a problem).


----------



## caliherp (Dec 24, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> In my state they require 1000 hours of training with a current permit holder to get a permit to keep venomous at your home.


I'm pretty sure it's the same for most states that don't allow just anyone to own hots.


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 24, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the same for most states that don't allow just anyone to own hots.



There are quite a few states that don't require a permit to keep Hots. But some you just have to pay for a permit you don't have to go through hours or anything like my state.


----------



## longqi (Dec 24, 2012)

While I completely agree with licencing hots
I think 1000 hours is a bit over the top
For someone who is working that is 1 year assuming they can do 20 hours per week extra
Especially when you consider that snake relocator/rescuer in Florida is a 5 day course??

What snakes with milder venom can you keep without a licence??
boiga dendrophila? other colubrids like red neck keelbacks or ones like cottonmouths which are native to Florida anyway? etc etc
Or do you need licence for any ven??


----------



## caliherp (Dec 25, 2012)

longqi said:


> While I completely agree with licencing hots
> I think 1000 hours is a bit over the top
> For someone who is working that is 1 year assuming they can do 20 hours per week extra
> Especially when you consider that snake relocator/rescuer in Florida is a 5 day course??
> ...


I know in California you can keep any native to California hot. I think a 1000 hours is a little over the top to, but it does help deter people who don't want to take the time to learn how to keep venomous snakes the proper and safe way. For that I think it's a good idea.


----------



## longqi (Dec 25, 2012)

Cali
It would be interesting to know exactly what is classed as hot
Boiga dendrophila used to be in Europe but now off the hot list there
Is there a national list of hots?
Or is it up to each state to say??

In California you can keep native hots like corals western rattlers and sidewinders??
but do you need a licence for native hots or only exotics??


----------



## caliherp (Dec 25, 2012)

longqi said:


> Cali
> It would be interesting to know exactly what is classed as hot
> Boiga dendrophila used to be in Europe but now off the hot list there
> Is there a national list of hots?
> ...


I have never seen a national list, but if there is one I would like to see it. In California you do not have to have a permit to keep any California native venomous. You do have to have a 1000 hours exp. and a permit to keep any non native.


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 25, 2012)

longqi said:


> While I completely agree with licencing hots
> I think 1000 hours is a bit over the top
> For someone who is working that is 1 year assuming they can do 20 hours per week extra
> Especially when you consider that snake relocator/rescuer in Florida is a 5 day course??
> ...



Florida Fish and Wildlife are doing classes that will automatically give you 500 hours but that is with the people who issue you the permit so they know you had the experience. I could get one of my many friends to sign me off on my hours but I would rather have a full year of experience than little to none before keeping anything bigger than a pigmy rattlesnake. As for rear fanged colubrids I beleive you may need a license for some species in my state like the Mangrove Snake and I believe False Water Cobra's too, not 100% on that though. Any native venomous you need a license for such as Water Moccasin's, Copperheads, Coral Snakes, Pigmy Rattler's, Eastern Diamondback Rattler's, Western Diamondback Rattler's and Canebrake Rattler's.



longqi said:


> Cali
> It would be interesting to know exactly what is classed as hot
> Boiga dendrophila used to be in Europe but now off the hot list there
> Is there a national list of hots?
> ...


It's up to each state, and I don't know of a national HOT list in the US.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 25, 2012)

butters said:


> That's only because you are in Victoria Xeaal. Not anyone in Australia can do that.
> 
> Most other states have stricter rules and only a couple allow the keeping of crocs.



Agreed. Here in SA you have to do a ven handling course to get your class 3 permit, until then it's stricly pythons (not including scrubbies). My MIL had to jump through hoops to get hers.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh well rules are rules, very lucky down here in Victoria in regards to keeping venomous snakes. Nice animals, really like the copperhead-contortrix contortrix?


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 27, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Oh well rules are rules, very lucky down here in Victoria in regards to keeping venomous snakes. Nice animals, really like the copperhead-contortrix contortrix?



Yeah, I'd rather not keep illegally in case I do ever get bit. That way I don't get a huge hospital bill and expensive fines. Thank you and yes you are correct Agkistrodon contortix contortix.


----------



## Crotalid (Dec 29, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> Yeah venomous snakes aren't exactly something to take lightly. I always say if your heart isn't jumping out of your throat every time you deal with a venomous animal then you shouldn't be dealing with them. It's when you get comfortable and complacent that you get bit. I totally agree 100% with the 1000hrs of experience for venomous, nobody should be able to just go out and buy a venomous snake.



I have to disagree with this bit. My throat has never jumped out of my throat, not even the first time I handled venomous snakes. 

I think it's more important to be calm and collected, in order to think clearly should a sticky situation arrive, and be able to plot your 'moves' correctly.


----------



## Austin236 (Jan 14, 2013)

I meant more of an adrenaline flow, and if you can be 100% calm and collected then good for you. When I work with them, I'm going to be extremely focused on the animal because I know one bite could seriously injure or kill me. And if that doesn't get to you even the slightest then bravo.


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 14, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> I meant more of an adrenaline flow, and if you can be 100% calm and collected then good for you. When I work with them, I'm going to be extremely focused on the animal because I know one bite could seriously injure or kill me. And if that doesn't get to you even the slightest then bravo.



Each keeper is different and deals with it in a different way I guess, but yeah it came across as if you meant you were a nervous wreck lol.


----------

